# Stingray City



## LeilaNami (Aug 29, 2007)

Went to swim with the stingrays!  Absolutely beautiful animals.  They were very gentle and just kept swarming around and bumping into our legs.  The sandbar we were at was only about waist deep and the water was warm and clear.  We fed some of the stingrays some juicy squid as well.  They sure do suck it up like a vacuum.  The most shocking thing was how soft their fins were.  Most of the ones we saw were big females while the males hung out on the outskirts on the sandbar.  I only have one picture of me kissing a stingray for good luck but I don't have it out of the suitcase just yet.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been out to stingray city in the Cayman Islands and it was one of the most amazing experiences in my life...good stuff.


----------



## Skulnik (Aug 29, 2007)

AWESOME!  My wife and I love rays.  We were once visited by a wonderful electric ray while snorkling in the Bahamas.  It swam with us for more than 10 minutes and you could hear the current coming off of it under the water.  

Just beautiful, curious creatures.


----------

